# Sweet May 2012 Babies!!!



## LLbean

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2209/2209534ihvbipzo86.gif

Well I myself am a May baby and I am happy to report that it seems to also be the case for our little bundle of joy!

Wondering who else here is expecting in May 2012


----------



## future_numan

:wave:
I am due in May ( 8th) :dance:

Congratulations on the :bfp:


----------



## LLbean

future_numan said:


> :wave:
> I am due in May ( 8th) :dance:
> 
> Congratulations on the :bfp:

Thanks Future!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Sewergrrl

My bean is due in March, but I'm a May baby!!!

I'm SO SO SO SO happy for you to be here, Elizabeth!!!


----------



## LLbean

Sewergrrl said:


> My bean is due in March, but I'm a May baby!!!
> 
> I'm SO SO SO SO happy for you to be here, Elizabeth!!!

thanks so much Bump Buddy :winkwink: I am THRILLED to be here too...finally!


----------



## marmar

I am due towards the end of May. :)


----------



## LLbean

Marmar...you are in good company ;-)

Congrats!


----------



## Mon_n_john

You know I'm due in May too!


----------



## zennie

I'm having a may baby and was also born in may!!


----------



## clarel976

I'm due 29th may sooooo excited x
good luck everyone x x


----------



## herbie

not been on for a while 
OMG!!! your pregnant LLbean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
massive, huge congrats hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

herbie said:


> not been on for a while
> OMG!!! your pregnant LLbean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> massive, huge congrats hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::hugs::happydance:

Yes Herbie...I am!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How have you been???


----------



## Aunt Daisy

I'm pretty sure I'm 31 May, so I'll join in with the Sweet May Babies

There are no other May babies in my family (or my OH), so I hope it's not late!

:yipee:


----------



## princessjulia

i m due 23rd may 2012 im hopin to get there im feelin positive we all b able to post our may babies together


----------



## mom22boys

I am around may 14th! 

I am almost 35 hope its ok I join you guys!


----------



## LLbean

yes the more the merrier!!!


----------



## soxfan

I'm having a May baby! Due May 12.


----------



## LLbean

Waiting to see the bean again on Thursday...lets see where he's at then. So tempted to buy this Tshirt but want to wait just in case they change my date later on
https://i1.cpcache.com/product/288513930/quotbreaking_out_mayquot_shirt.jpg?color=White


----------



## Aunt Daisy

LLbean said:


> Waiting to see the bean again on Thursday...lets see where he's at then. So tempted to buy this Tshirt but want to wait just in case they change my date later on

Love it:rofl:
All it needs is some prison bars.
Can your date change by that many days later?


----------



## LLbean

Aunt Daisy said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Waiting to see the bean again on Thursday...lets see where he's at then. So tempted to buy this Tshirt but want to wait just in case they change my date later on
> 
> Love it:rofl:
> All it needs is some prison bars.
> Can your date change by that many days later?Click to expand...

Anything is possible I think...I am at the end of May so just want to wait a tad bit more just to be sure LOL... I hope it doesn't change though :flower:


----------



## Garnet

So excited for you LL Bean! Love that Tshirt too. I'm too afraid to put a ticker and all that up until 12 weeks. I did that last time and baby didn't make it and the ticker still sent me a reminders. Will be more comfortable after 12 weeks...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I am so sorry you went through that...my ticker does not send me reminders... Believe me, I was afraid to put mine up too...still worry LOL...but I figured I want to try to enjoy as much of it as possible and hope for the best.

So how far along are you now?

Have an US tomorrow and I am terrified...hope everything is going well in there with the little dude.


----------



## Garnet

Well I'm 10 weeks according to my first day of last period but the gestational age is about 8 weeks. I get another scan done of the 24th. I go and register into the regular OB program next Wednesday instead of the Fertility program... Just taking it real easy until 12 weeks and making sure that hematomia doesn't flair up again. Hopefully it will be gone next scan... Good luck with your scan today and little dude or dudette is going to be fine....


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Well I'm 10 weeks according to my first day of last period but the gestational age is about 8 weeks. I get another scan done of the 24th. I go and register into the regular OB program next Wednesday instead of the Fertility program... Just taking it real easy until 12 weeks and making sure that hematomia doesn't flair up again. Hopefully it will be gone next scan... Good luck with your scan today and little dude or dudette is going to be fine....

it's a dude :winkwink: Thank you

I will be holding good thoughts that the hematoma is gone and all is well with your little bean!


----------



## happymamma

:shrug: We have two May threads going?


----------



## LLbean

happymamma said:


> :shrug: We have two May threads going?

I know...totally my fault...I could not find the other one so I started this one...wish we could combine them


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 10 weeks according to my first day of last period but the gestational age is about 8 weeks. I get another scan done of the 24th. I go and register into the regular OB program next Wednesday instead of the Fertility program... Just taking it real easy until 12 weeks and making sure that hematomia doesn't flair up again. Hopefully it will be gone next scan... Good luck with your scan today and little dude or dudette is going to be fine....
> 
> it's a dude :winkwink: Thank you
> 
> I will be holding good thoughts that the hematoma is gone and all is well with your little bean!Click to expand...

Oh! :haha: I was gonna say how do you know it is a dude with the baby being so young??


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 10 weeks according to my first day of last period but the gestational age is about 8 weeks. I get another scan done of the 24th. I go and register into the regular OB program next Wednesday instead of the Fertility program... Just taking it real easy until 12 weeks and making sure that hematomia doesn't flair up again. Hopefully it will be gone next scan... Good luck with your scan today and little dude or dudette is going to be fine....
> 
> it's a dude :winkwink: Thank you
> 
> I will be holding good thoughts that the hematoma is gone and all is well with your little bean!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! :haha: I was gonna say how do you know it is a dude with the baby being so young??Click to expand...

hehehe I knew cause of the PGD...but the dude is gone now. Sorry not a may baby after all...oh well. Best to you all though and believe me May babies ARE the best :winkwink:


----------



## happymamma

Maybe there is a way to combine them? Oh well, even if not I don't mind checking both :) 
Just incase anyone has their baby early, and ends up with an April baby, they're awesome too!! My last baby was due may 9thish but was born April 29. He's the easiest one yet!


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm 10 weeks according to my first day of last period but the gestational age is about 8 weeks. I get another scan done of the 24th. I go and register into the regular OB program next Wednesday instead of the Fertility program... Just taking it real easy until 12 weeks and making sure that hematomia doesn't flair up again. Hopefully it will be gone next scan... Good luck with your scan today and little dude or dudette is going to be fine....
> 
> it's a dude :winkwink: Thank you
> 
> I will be holding good thoughts that the hematoma is gone and all is well with your little bean!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! :haha: I was gonna say how do you know it is a dude with the baby being so young??Click to expand...
> 
> hehehe I knew cause of the PGD...but the dude is gone now. Sorry not a may baby after all...oh well. Best to you all though and believe me May babies ARE the best :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: I thinking and praying for you!!!


----------



## happymamma

Oh LLbean, Im so sorry I must have missed ur post. You have such a positive attitude, I wish you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## Acer

:hugs:LLBean


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hi Ladies, Hope u dont mind me jumping in too... Im 38 and my baby is due at the end of May I already have a 19 yr old daughter (1st preg) & a 11yr old son (13th preg) but Im trying not to get too attached on the bright side I have seen a Hb at my last scan :)


----------



## LLbean

Thanks for your love ladies

Babytimeagain FXd for you...STICK BEAN STICK!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Thank u LLbean all the best to you also xx


----------



## Reydalove

Hello to all,
I am due May 19th with my 3rd baby. I am 36 years old with my 2 boys, 5 and 3. 
Glad to see all the May mama's!


----------

